# Buck has swollen teat



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I noticed yesterday the the left teat on my buck is super swollen. I thought at first it might be a wasp sting since we seem to have lots thins year but it is still swollen today. I don't know how long it has been like this, it was just coincidence that I saw it. Not something that you look at that often. I am not sure if there is something that I should do. I can get a picture later if you think it will help. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes get a pic.

Are there any wounds on or around it? 

Have you tried to milk it per say, to see if you get anything out of it. If so, what.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes bucks from super milk lines can start to become precocious -- meaning they start making milk.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That was my thought..precocious Udder...I had a nubian buck that had a PU his first rut. Check for warmth, hardness,,,like Pam said and see if there is fluid


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am waiting for hubby to get home to get some pics. I have tried to feel it but he is not keen on that but with hubby's help I can get a better feel and look. It is just the one teat so that is why I am wondering. By the way, he is from heavy, heavy milking lines.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good morning, finally got hubby to help get pics but they aren't that great. It gives you an idea of what the teat looks like compared to the other one. And YES........ there is milk in it. I was dumbfounded. I had heard of this but never saw it before. It is warm to the touch but only body temp and there is no hardness or anything. I squeezed it and milk squirted right out. Hubby couldn't believe it.

Now my question is.... what do I do, do I milk it out or leave it. Will he be okay???

The last pic is of the normal size teat and you can see a bit of the swollen one on the right of the pic.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just leave it. It it gets must bigger the heat from the teats can effect their semen but at that size, no worries. A diet high in clover can often times cause this in bucks and non bred does even without high production bloodlines in the pedigree. Though... I would guess that milk would taste something AWFUL! It sure would be funny to put that into someones morning coffee!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, just keep an eye on it.
Feed less hot feed and maybe cut down or out the grain for a little while, so it can subside, like drying him up sort to speak.

It is strange to see that in a buck.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good point about the grain. I do give him a little grain to keep his weight up but always with amonium chloride in it. So I will definately stop that. I have been feeding a new batch of hay lately with lots of alfalfa in it so that could have contributed to it. I have some old hay that has hardly any alfalfa in it so I'll get him back on that too. I read that bucks of heavy milking lines can exhibite this at around 2 years of age and he turn 2 this past spring. I have been doing some research since I checked for milk and it is not a bad thing but just watch for mastitis.... funny thinking that about a buck.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have heard of that, but never actually seen it. That is really interesting, and it's actually a good thing if you want a lot of milk in his daughters.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, amazing....I just keep learning new stuff reading on here .....
I'd buy a doe from him for sure!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I was told from an old timer farmer that buck can indeed come into milk..natures way of taking care of offspring who lost mom lol..who knows...but it happens..best to leave it and keep a close eye on things


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He sure has nice, plump teats. Or should I say, teat.  I'm with the others- he's a keeper!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Fascinating! I declare, I've never heard of such a thing! Love this forum and all the information you all so willingly and humbly share. God bless you.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sold a heavy production Alpine buck to a friend 5 or 6 years ago and during certain times of the year he can be milked  Has never gotten in the way of his breeding though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There's someone with a lamancha buck that milked enough to earn a milk star.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ what?! That's crazy!
Do you know who?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a friend with an older nubian buck with HUGE teats. It blew my mind when she showed me, and I was puzzled for a long time. She just laughed at me because I just couldn't believe it. He was in full milk, but it makes sense now on why it could happen.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ what?! That's crazy!
> Do you know who?


I searched but I can't find it again. He had a really nice udder too. Not as nice as a doe's, but nice.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Found him! Scroll down to "Thrill". http://luckystarfarm.com/referencebucks1.html


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I was just looking at him online today. He is gorgeous.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Whoa


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> There's someone with a lamancha buck that milked enough to earn a milk star.


What is a milk star??


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

A star is earned on a one day milk test based on days fresh, pounds of milk and butterfat.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

peggy said:


> A star is earned on a one day milk test based on days fresh, pounds of milk and butterfat.


Oh cool. How do you do that? Or do they have to be registered?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Danielle! That's something! Bet his milk didn't taste as good as his daughters though  lol! Yucky!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

peggy said:


> Good point about the grain. I do give him a little grain to keep his weight up but always with amonium chloride in it. So I will definately stop that. I have been feeding a new batch of hay lately with lots of alfalfa in it so that could have contributed to it. I have some old hay that has hardly any alfalfa in it so I'll get him back on that too. I read that bucks of heavy milking lines can exhibite this at around 2 years of age and he turn 2 this past spring. I have been doing some research since I checked for milk and it is not a bad thing but just watch for mastitis.... funny thinking that about a buck.


I hear ya, at least you know what it is now and can deal with it.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thrill's udder is huge! His udder looks even better than some backyard milkers I have seen! I am really curious what his milk tastes like. I wonder if they have to milk him?


----------

